# Keep Calm and Bark on??



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Good evening ladies and gents! Happy Saturday!

So it has been officially 1 week since we brought our little chocolate bundle home and what an experience it has been! We love him to pieces already and he gives us sooo much love!

I am stressing over a little behavior that I would love some feed back on, and I should preface this by saying I know its only 1 week, but I do have a tendency to worry and overreact.
When we wake up with Mossimo, we take him to go peeps, he goes we try to have a really fun and tiring 30 minute play session, and then time to gate him in his pen (which is filled with occupiers, kongs, chewies, etc) so I can shower and get ready for work. (And then another play session before I leave) Mossimo starts barking like a mad man, loudly too! A major temper tantrum. I feel like he is waking all our neighbors up, upstairs and outside too. I am the one getting upset over it. I know everyone says to ignore the barking and let him bark, but I am feeling so upset thinking that he is barking so loudly and 6/7 am and disturbing people. 
We are trying to get him used to being in his pen for short periods of time when we are home and even then he still barks like a mad man!. Which I know is his "demand" barking, and typical for a new puppy, and that he is just getting into a routine... its just sooo loud and so early.

*not to mention for all you Cesar milan watchers out there, Im sure my worrying energy and anxienty energy is feeding his frenzy 

Has anyone else ever suffered from this feeling? Would love to hear your feedback - Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Good evening ladies and gents! Happy Saturday!
> 
> So it has been officially 1 week since we brought our little chocolate bundle home and what an experience it has been! We love him to pieces already and he gives us sooo much love!
> 
> ...


I didn't have exactly your problem, because our house is far from anyone else's, and Kodi was a VERY quiet puppy for his first few months. But then... HE FOUND HIS VOICE!!!!!:biggrin1::frusty: and we went theough a fairly long (or at least it seemed that way) period of demand barking. I was told all the things I suppose you have ben told... ignore, turn your back on him, cover his crate... Nothing really worked in the short run, and at the time, it seemed to go on FOR EVER. I also worried that he would bother other people, mostly in our classes, since he would bark continuously any time he wasn't being actively asked to work. (for instance if we were trying to listen to the instructor explaining something) I finally actually dropped the class and started taking private lessons instead for a while, because it was so embarrassing.

In the long run, he did stop for the most part. He can still get a bit demanding at times, especially if I am working and can't stop to play with him. (I work from home). But now he knows that if I turn my back to him, he's just not going to get my attention, and he'll "huff" at me and go lie down again.

I can imagine how anxious it makes you feel if you are worried that he is going to bother neighbors. But fortunately, they are not little for long, and hopefully your neighbors will be patient. Let's face it, there could be a HUMAN baby in your unit, and THAT noise would go on for YEARS!:biggrin1:


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Karen! I was so surprised to hear how loud and fiesty his bark is for such a lil pup!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

check the article again. This is an extinction burst. You have to be patient. Make sure not to interact in any way. Reward him for times he is quiet when just vegging.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yeah, if one person reinforces with attention, you're back to square one. Get everyone on board.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> check the article again. This is an extinction burst. You have to be patient. Make sure not to interact in any way. Reward him for times he is quiet when just vegging.


Thanks Dave, yes I have been reading the article. When you say reinforce the good behavior so now that he just laid down on his pilllow to relax and go to sleep, should I go and give him a treat?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, do this on a regular basis from time to time. Especially now when training for calm.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> yep, do this on a regular basis from time to time. Especially now when training for calm.


Yay! Just did, and he stayed relaxed and calm. +1 for me  Thanks Dave


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I just read through Dave and Karen's post and I have to agree with them. I recently went through this same thing with Timmy. We too are in a single family house at home, but our beach house is attached so I needed to do something. My trainer told me to totally ignore him, this includes all family members and housemates too. I not only had to train Timmy with this but my family also. It took a little time, not much, but ignoring totally worked. I feel your pain in worrying about the neighbors but the more you tell him to be quiet or even distract him with toys you are only reinforcing that behavior. Good luck!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> I just read through Dave and Karen's post and I have to agree with them. I recently went through this same thing with Timmy. We too are in a single family house at home, but our beach house is attached so I needed to do something. My trainer told me to totally ignore him, this includes all family members and housemates too. I not only had to train Timmy with this but my family also. It took a little time, not much, but ignoring totally worked. I feel your pain in worrying about the neighbors but the more you tell him to be quiet or even distract him with toys you are only reinforcing that behavior. Good luck!


Jenny, thanks so much. I'm glad to know that this worked for you. We are really trying to ignore but my skin crawls when he doesn't let up and it's 6am!! How long was "not too long" lol!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

It took Ted a week to get over barking at the table. Mossimo will soon relate to quiet as a behaviour that gets a treat. This method was used at training with Ted, Reward the good behaviour and ignore the bad. Makes sense when you think of it....it works for the most part on our kids!ound:
I think you will find that there are not a lot of Cesar Milan fans on this site.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Lise - 

He get himself in such tizzy barking like a mad man! We have been giving him treats when he is quiet and settles down so hopefully that will start to click for him.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Still Barking... .....:frusty:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Be consistant.....it will work. Remember he knows that you will cave so it will take time for him to figure out that you wont cave again!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Lise! I just feel bad for the little guy he started this new howling technique, and his little voice sounds hoarse!...

It feels like he wont stop LOL!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I remember that too. I'm sure if it hurt he would stop.
If you can't take it anymore get a hold of a trainer. Mine is a positive based trainer (treats for good behaviours) and she is quite willing to come to my home. I didnt use that service but its a great option because they can see your set up and tell you if anything has to be changed. They also get to meet your dog one on one and can physically show you what to do in your environment. A this point it may be a great option for you then you can continue on with the training at the trainers school with other pupies after that. Havanese love to learn. It really occupies their litttle minds.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

We have alittle puppy cam we put up.. cant tell if its the best thing or if ignorance really is bliss. He seems to bark for a few minutes every hour, like he wakes up.. barks to see if anyone is home, howls alittle, plays alittle and then back to sleep


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Chica'sMom said:


> Did you check with your neighbors to see how long he barks after you leave?


I should also say that when I am home and I put him in his pen in the morning after we play he will bark for probably 15 minutes soooo loudly!... I havent really timed it, maybe I should start.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Chica'sMom said:


> How long does he bark after you leave in the morning? Wondering if you just changed your morning routine around - like have playtime after you're ready for the day and just before you leave if that might help. I dunno. Just throwing it out there.


Not a bad idea! I try to play with him first so that he gets tired, and will chew on his toys while I get ready for work. Because when I leave his site, then he starts his barking (Mind you this is only like 1/2 hour so i can shower, change etc etc) I have even tried to bring him in the bathroom me, so he can still hang out but he doesnt like the shower! lol, or just the fact that I am in it without him...


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ya with Ted, I changed to having my shower and getting ready before I come and get him. He is good until I actually come in the kitchen. I brew my coffee, have two sips then the 2 of us are out the door for a good walk. When we come back in he gets his breakfast while I putter around then some play, another quick pee outside then back to the pen. If Mossimo is only getting up every once in a while while you are gone thats good.


----------

